# A staple



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But what sort.
Can someone please tell Hans the name of these staples.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fred ? Sharon ? 🔨

Take your ⛏

For a more serious answer try this; (I suspect that there is a degree in Staplology) :grin2:

https://mytoolkit.co.uk/blogs/blog/learn-about-types-of-staples-and-why-its-important-to-know


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Fred ? Sharon ? 🔨
> 
> Take your ⛏


So David you don't know, make way for someone that does please, maybe Barryd can tell me 😄😄😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have found them under cable staples.:hello1: who´s a clever girl then.:grin2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Look more like basic fence staples to me, this site is American but has all the answers. https://fencing.bekaert.com/en/beka...nce-products/fence-staples-barbed-and-knurled

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Praps the `mericans call em fence, but here they´re called cable look.
Or it could be they are a bit different at the pointed end.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I always referred to them as fence wire staples.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I always referred to them as fence wire staples.
> 
> Ray.


Well you would, bet you speak with a Yankee accent as well >:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You now need a 'hasp'.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

The original picture of the staples shown are Fence Staples, you might be able to use them in Germany as Cable Staples but you wouldn't be able yo use them in the UK.

In answer to your question, they are called Fence Staples.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Neither look like staples in the picture, more like bent wire, and different in form to each other, glad you found them though Gert.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd better own up, he doesn't want any, he has lots he bought in Poland in a brown paper bag, bought by weight not a dozen in a box , he just wanted to know the English name for them. No Puddle, it's not wire, you'd have a job to straighten those with your fingers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes my last lot bought here in France were in a brown paper bag. I use em to secure wire fence to the posts. But usually have to use a grinder to be able to take the old post away before renewing.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I'd better own up, he doesn't want any, he has lots he bought in Poland in a brown paper bag, bought by weight not a dozen in a box , he just wanted to know the English name for them. No Puddle, it's not wire, you'd have a job to straighten those with your fingers.


Staples are made from wire Gert, just bent and cut to make them easy to hammer in, the pictured one did not look like manufactured ones.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes my last lot bought here in France were in a brown paper bag. I use em to secure wire fence to the posts. But usually have to use a grinder to be able to take the old post away before renewing.
> 
> Ray.


I watched a video of clever ideas the other day Ray one clip showed how to make a post installer from a SDS drill bit, it basically was a steel cup welded to a cutdown drill bit and it just pushed sharpened stakes into the ground.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I buy oak stakes already sharpened Kev. Use a bloody great sledge hammer and an old tin on the post.

Ray.


----------

